
Private shuttles can share public bus stops without disrupting service - petethomas
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/private-shuttles-like-microsoft-connector-can-share-public-bus-stops-without-disrupting-service-researchers-find/
======
dvtrn
_Microsoft and Seattle Children’s pay a monthly fee to use the stops, which
could provide another transit revenue stream if the program were expanded. The
goal of the pilot is to help transportation officials determine whether
private employer shuttles can share public transit stops without disrupting
service._

I know of many companies that have these special shuttle programs for their
employees which I suppose is a neat way of using capital available, but why
don't those same companies instead subsidize the costs for employees of using
and thereby increasing ridership on already existing transit options-and forge
some kind of public/private partnerships to improve public transit in their
respective cities?

Perhaps I'm missing something here, but while the goal of more vehicles off
the road isn't something you'll get a complaint from me about, the schism of
private transportation "for employees" and pub transit "everyone else" when it
comes to public transit doesn't sit quite well with me for some reason.

